
People are more likely to be murdered by their own race than any other race - theknight
https://www.apolloyard.com/data-story/murder-and-the-murdered?fixed_title=yes
======
zepto
This seems like meaningless race bait.

People tend to be murdered by people they know, and the US is racially
separated.

The outcome tells us nothing other than that people tend to know more people
of their own race.

